# Browning Light 10 Gauge?



## duckslayer15

Im thinking about investing in a Browning Light 10 Gauge. Im want more pellets for goose hunting :wink: I dont know much about this gun although i went to a gun shop and got to look at one and it felt pretty nice. Does anyone know anything about this gun? Please respond thanks

jb


----------



## GooseBuster3

All is I know is that the guys that shoot them love'em.


----------



## Madison

DO IT!!

I want one reeeel bad, but the ol lady is still giving me that "look".. Once she loses the hater face, I might have one by next fall.
My next gun for sure..

madison


----------



## duckslayer15

do you know much about these guns? what about maintinance?


----------



## Madison

I personally do not know a lot about the light 10, However, I bought my my gold hunter 3 1/2, about 6 yrs ago, and shoot a at least a 2 cases every year, and the gun still works like new..

Sooo, as for the light 10 if its a Browning I'm gonna buy it.. As far as maintenance, I havent taken a 10 apart yet, but if the guts are anything like the 12 maintenance is a non issue.

keep it reel
madison


----------



## duckslayer15

any more imput anyone?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

if by light you mean less weight i would say dont get it. a 10 gauge is a cannon and unless you wanna go home with a shoulder bent backwards i would suggest something that would absorb more kick.


----------



## Madison

Man UP!!


----------



## duckslayer15

damn right madison


----------



## Militant_Tiger

meh whatever, its your shoulder. dont come crying to me when its bruised and bashed from that 10 gauge.


----------



## buckmaster

I have two buddies that have them, and I have shot them both. They kick less than a 31/2 12 ga pump. If you want to compare them to any other 10, the SP-10 is a pain in the @#% to take apart and put back together, and it is something like 10 pounds. What a pig uke: I am getting one this summer. They will kill geese more efficiently than anything I have ever shot before. When you hit those B-52's with a ten they don't fly away very often. What else can I say "The Best There Is"


----------



## duckslayer15

yeah i also held a remington SP-10...it weighed 11lbs!!!!! plus i thought when i raised up it was hard to because the front end weighed soo much so its hard to aim if you ask me


----------



## Doug Panchot

The "light" 10 is a very nice gun. I'm considering trading in my 10 gold for the light model. As for the kick, a person really doesn't notice it at all. Actually shooting a 3 1/2" pump 12 has more kick than any of the 10's I have shot.


----------



## james s melson

I have a SP-10, its big even with the 26" barrel, I've used it every season for the last 8 years. It isn't complicated to take down and clean. If a guy is worried about weight then a 10 ga. may not be the answer. Browning makes nice shotguns but the SP-10 is the king of 10ga. auto's.


----------



## duckslayer15

Browning Light 10 Gauge is about 3lbs less than the remington SP-10...i do like the SP-10 but for the weight na aahhh


----------



## james s melson

The SP-10 has been out since '89, time will tell if a "light 10" will make it. It will be expensive so maybe waiting a while to see some reviews on it would be wise.


----------



## smokin gun

Go with the sp 10 well worth the price. Yup you are right it is a cannon. But when ya pull the trigger GEESE FALL DEAD
I hunt with guys that shoot 12 ga. guns. And I let them use it and they said it don't kick much more that theirs.


----------



## Northeast duckslayer

I have a question. I have been trying to find the Gold 10 in with mossy oak shadow grass and a 28" barrel but nobody! has them in stock. I even called the browning company and they said they won't be making them with the 28" barrel until june. So if anyone has any idea of where i can find one before june it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cinder

I have owned this gun for three seasons and I like it. I had trouble the first year with Remington shells. They did not eject properly and about every third one got stuck as it ejected. I think it is because the remington hull is slightly longer than the Federal or Winchester. The remington shell I was shooting had a heavy load, 1 3/4 I think, but a lower powder charge and I think that made a difference too. I shot the new federal shells this year and they worked fine. I had maybe three stuck hulls out of 8 boxes.

I can take it apart and clean it, so it has to be easy. Overall, I like the gun for goose hunting. I think it works better becasue ten guages have a shorter shot string --- at least I think I shoot better with it than I do with my 12 ga benilli.

The benilli is sure easier to carry though and I have only had one stuck hull out of 15 or so boxes with it!


----------



## pennsyltucky

Madison said:


> Man UP!!


man up..... what a load of crap. u need to man up to carry the heavy gun. shoot that light 10 a few times and see how ur target panic is.

i used to miss 90% of the time because the heavy loads smacked me hard enuf to make me wince every shot. with the big gun, 1 3/4oz loads feel like a 2 3/4 high brass 12ga.

at 6'3" 255, the mag 10 is a dream to carry and swing/shoot. im sure the sp10 and browning gold would be the same.


----------

